# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Τefal pro βγαζει νερα

## tsiki76

Εχω ενα tefal pro express περιπου 7 χρονια το οποιο οταν το βαζω σε λειτουργια κ παταω το κουμπι για ατμο βγαζει αρκετες σταγονες νερου απο τις τρυπες της πλακας στο σιδερο.Μου το ειχε παρουσιασει κ παλιοτερα αλλα ηταν στην εγγυηση και μου το χανε διορθωσει-δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τι αλλαξανε.Τι μπορει να φταιει?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκίμασες την κεντρική ρύθμιση (ποσότητας ατμού) σε χαμηλότερα επίπεδα? μπορεί να ξεκαβάλησε από μέσα

----------


## tsiki76

Ναι,σ ολες τις κλιμακες αλλα παλι σταζει σταγονες

----------


## lavrakas

Εχει μια βαλβιδα που ανοιγει τον πρεσοστατη οταν το καζανι πιασει την μεγιστη πιεση , και απελευθερωνει τον ατμο. αυτη αν πιασει αλλατα κολλαει και καθως βραζει το νερο  ειναι μάλλον ανοικτη και περνα νερο αντι για ατμος. ΔΕς για το ανταλλακτικο εδω http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...6qt7bd9qk2u0f1

Αν τους το πας το φτιαχνουν με μικρη επιβαρυνση, στη περιπτωση που δεν το παλεψεις μονος.

----------


## tsiki76

Φιλε Αργυρη,αυτη η βαλβιδα ειναι κουμπωμενη ακριβως στο μποιλερ?

----------


## lavrakas

Δεν θυμαμαι να σου πω,  νομιζω οτι συνδεεται με σωληνακι υψηλης πιεσης. Θελει πολυ προσοχη αν μπεις στη διαδικασια να το αλλαξεις μονος σου, ενα απο τα μαρκουτσια ειναι η βαλβιδα ασφαλεια η οποία φαινεται απο την τρυπα στο κατω μέρος του του μποιλερ αν το γυρισεις αναποδα. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!!!! η βαλβιδα ασφαλειας πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως πανω στην τρυπα απο το πλαστοκο κάλυμα, αν την φραξει δεν θα μπορει να ελευθερωσει ατμο και μπορει να σκασει.

Αν δεν εισαι εξοικειωμενος πηγαινε τους το και ζητα τον κ. Γιωργο να το δει.....

----------


## gcnick

καλησπερα φιλε μου 
θα ελεγα οτι για καποιον που ξερει ειναι ευκολο και αυτο γιατι οπως ειπε και Αργυρης οτι μπορει να ειναι η ηλεκροβαλβιδα εν μερη συμφονω αλλα θα ελλεγα οτι θελει ψαξιμο .
εγω θα σου πω το ποιο απλο και γιατι να μην ειναι λιγο κομενο το σωλινακι στην πλακα του σιδηδου που βγαινει ο ατμος η το ποιο απλο να εχει πιασει αλλατα η πλακα του σιδηρου και διαφορα αλλα ...
θα σου προτεινα την γνωμη ενος ειδικου .
αν θελεις δες και αυτο http://www.emporio-parts.gr/
ειναι εξουσιοδοτημενο service

----------

